# 6 Nations' Rugby



## JoT

The best seven weeks of the year









The Rugby Six Nations ..... an interesting opener Ireland v Italy ... have Ireland sorted themselves out after their RWC debacle? Will Italy continue to improve? Another game at Dublin's Croke Park one of the world's great stadiums







interesting that the BBC are using Gabby Yorath Logan ..... I suppose that as a soccer presenter she qualifies because a) she is female (diversity and opportunity etc) ... b ) her father was Welsh and ... c) she is married to a former Scotland international player (did Kenny do the deed with his dancing partner????







)

England v Gweilch Tawe-Nedd a.k.a Wales at Twickenham .....







An interesting mix of old and new players in the England squad which looks a very hard team with a suspect full-back! And we have our Tongan-New Zealand-Yorkshireman










As for Wales, thirteen out of the starting line-up from Neath-Swansea Ospreys







and why the feck did England let Sean Edwards go and join the coaching team at Wales by not offering a first XV coaching position?









The BBC have wheeled out the delectable Sonia McGloughlin to do pre-match interviews, Sonia in her fourth year as an expert rugby presenter continues to make mistakes reading from the prepared script, she is well qualified because a) she is female (diversity and opportunity etc) ... b ) she is not English ... c) she knows nothing about rugby. Who could forget her stunning performance getting the name of the sponsors wrong or this classic Soniaism .... "Farrell is made of steel and has a broken nose to prove it."

Now I am watching a pre-match item about Brian Habana .... very relevant for a Six Nations build-up ... but no doubt ticks even more boxes ..... a) He isn't English ... b ) he isn't white and ... c) the opportunity to show lots of clips of impoverished South African kids ...... message? Rugby is an elitist white dominated sport played mainly by men!

Still







I will not let my love of the BBC spoil my day


----------



## pg tips

just been and booked the tv from 4 til 6-30


----------



## JoT

Half-time Ireland 10 - 3 Italy ...... Ireland lack ideas other than the cross-field kick 5 attempts in the half one successful. Italy are defending well but lack any decisive attacking capability, they don't look like scoring a try


----------



## JoT

Ireland 13 - 8 Italy

Italy have just scored a great forwards try







none of this fancy cross-kicking and running in the backs









If Italy's kicker had been on target with a missed penalty and conversion it would be 13 - 13 now.


----------



## JoT

Full time: Ireland 16 - 11 Italy

Poor performance by Ireland and a dogged but largely sterile performance by Italy, if the Italians had got their kicks the resulting 16 - 16 draw would have been a fair result, Ireland's RWC 07 woes continue.


----------



## JoT

Dear old Sonia .... her opening question to Dallaglio on the touch line .... "this game is being dubbed as a potential blood-bath" Loz was a lot more polite than she deserved ..... please get rid of her









Twickenham is just fantastic ..... unlike the Ireland Italy game where the players were kept hanging about for 16 minutes on a freezing cold day while the Irish anthem was played the Irish President came on to shake hands, then a pause while the President got back to her seat then a 30 second silence to remember one of the Italian's father followed Italian anthem, the Irish anthem again and the Ireland's call song. You could see the players were pissed off









Twickenham onto the pitch .... line up Welsh anthem followed by the National Anthem .... no fireworks (Scotland take note) no celebrity singer (Wales take note) just a military band ...... come on England









Score at 4 minutes England 3 - 3 Wales


----------



## JoT

David Strettle and Lewis Moody off injured and only 13 minutes in









Score: England 6 - 3 Wales


----------



## JoT

16 minutes in England 9 - 3 Wales .... Wilkinson drop goal England forwards look very strong.


----------



## JoT

22 minutes a great try for Toby Flood ..... Wilkinson a pin-point cross kick to the left wing taken by Vainikolo and a great slip pass to Flood ... try, converted by Jonny 16 - 3


----------



## strange_too

Vainikolo looks interesting, get the ball out to him and let him go.


----------



## JoT

Half time: England 16 - 6 Wales .... England could have been 20 points ahead .... last minute defence by Wales and a disallowed try by Paul Sackey. Sheridan imense in the front-row although Reagan is struggling .... Wales look tired alrweady ...... floodgates to open in H2?

Sorry for the running commentary


----------



## JoT

63 minutes game now very scrappy .... England disrupted by several injuries and need to reorganise .... Wales pulled back to 19 - 12 with two penalties







a very poor 20 minutes for England

Strettle, Tindall, Moody and Rees all injured ....

66 minutes Wales scored a try .... England falling to pieces







converted 19 - 19









67 Phil Vickery substituted ..... good!

69 minutes try for Mike Philips after a blooper by Balshaw converted by Hook 19 - 26 to Wales







unbelievable


----------



## langtoftlad

JoT said:


> 63 minutes game now very scrappy .... England disrupted by several injuries and need to reorganise .... Wales pulled back to 19 - 12 with two penalties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very poor 20 minutes for England


19-19 Momentum with Wales

Wales scored again waiting on video ref...


----------



## JoT

England have lost it psychologically ...... I have never seen anything like it .... headless chickens


----------



## langtoftlad

Wales look like winning for the first time in a couple of decades when they should have been blown out of the water by the first half.

Yes, England have been disrupted by the injuries & substitutions but an international side should be organised enough to deal with that.

Poor show England







Well done Wales.


----------



## JoT

Wales first win at Twickenham since 1988












































































































I have never seen a team be so dominant in the first half and then just implode ..... unbelievable





































Talk about a game of two halves


----------



## strange_too

I turned it off, switch over the end of Bond........

England lost their shape totally. :*****:


----------



## Ricster

:clap:














:toot:



























"....good night Vienna"


----------



## Mutley

although to be honest Wales deserved it after their 2nd half performance









or should I say England didn't deserve it after their 2nd half performance


----------



## Griff

*My name is GRIFFITHS.............Allan Griffiths!!!!!*














:lol:







:lol:


----------



## JoT

There was no leadership on the field Phil Vickery is a poor captain and it didn't improve when he was substituted ..... I bet the second-half implosion would not have happened if Dallaglio had been on the pitch.

Phil Vickery's post match interview was dire along the lines of we did some good things out there and we will study what we did wrong and learn from it .... for fecks sake ..... the captain should have had the balls to say that his team was crap.

Jake White who was a guest summarizer said .... "Wales didn't win it England lost it" .... boy and did they lose it in a manner I have never seen before ......


----------



## Russ

Oh bollox. England just imploded. Blown the 6 Nations at home in the very first game, what a bummer.


----------



## JoT

Griff said:


> *My name is GRIFFITHS.............Allan Griffiths!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


And born in England







.... we should put you in the Tower


----------



## Griff

All my dad's family............Welsh.

When a fox is born in a stable, it doesn't make it a horse!!!!!


----------



## JTW

Ricster said:


> :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :toot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....good night Vienna"


Indeed, nothing more to say!!!!!


----------



## JoT

Why do I think this is going to be a bad evening?


----------



## Russ

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My name is GRIFFITHS.............Allan Griffiths!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And born in England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... we should put you in the Tower
Click to expand...

lol, The Duke of Wellington was once charged with being Irish because he was born in Dublin, his famous retort was "If I was born in a stable would you call me a horse?"

If Griff wants to be Welsh that's fine if he sticks to it, it's the chameleons that piss me off.


----------



## Ricster

JoT said:


> Why do I think this is going to be a bad evening?


It's not it's a great evening


----------



## Griff

:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:







:lol:

Lighten up mate, have a Glenmorangie!!!


----------



## MarkF

Born in England to Irish parents but Welsh tonight


----------



## Robert

JoT said:


> The best seven weeks of the year





JoT said:


> Why do I think this is going to be a bad evening?


The best seven weeks didn't even last five hours


----------



## Griff

Russ said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My name is GRIFFITHS.............Allan Griffiths!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And born in England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... we should put you in the Tower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, The Duke of Wellington was once charged with being Irish because he was born in Dublin, his famous retort was "If I was born in a stable would you call me a horse?"
> 
> If Griff wants to be Welsh that's fine if he sticks to it, it's the chameleons that piss me off.
Click to expand...

I've always stuck to my my Welsh ancestry, not least because I'm stuck to it yer silly sod.







:lol: What's your bleeding problem. England lost because they played like a bunch of soft tarts.

lighten up FFS


----------



## JoT

Well what do you expect .... we give Wales one of the best English coaches because Ashton couldn't accomodate him part-time.

With a cruel irony my tipple this evening is a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Griff

I'd put you in the Tower for that alone yer daft bat!!!!


----------



## JoT

I am just waiting for the Scots on the forum to stop rolling about on the floor with laughter and join in the humiliation


----------



## pg tips

un f******g believable

we should have been out of site at the half, far too many opportunities missed.

The trogs obviously gain heart from the fact England were so crap and they wern't 6-40 down.

Once they remembered to hold the ball after the restart and not get turned over it was a doddle.

Englands 2nd half dicipline was worse than the average pub side.

The French must be laughing their nuts off!


----------



## Russ

Well a bad day for England for sure. Of course our cousins like to have a nip at the lions tail. We must allow them to enjoy their small victories.

In my lifetime I've seen this










And this










lifted by my country.

It aint going to happen soon nearby.


----------



## JoT

Nice one Russ!!! I will have a pint and a white wine or fruit based drink for the lady


----------



## Griff

Russ............you 'aint been mortally wounded mate!!!!!







Take it easy!!!!


----------



## Griff




----------



## Russ

Griff said:


> Russ............you 'aint been mortally wounded mate!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy!!!!


I'm calm! I'm calm!


----------



## jaslfc5

unfortunatly i had to sit through the match ,i dont usually bother with the rugby because apart from a couple of seasons ago where we played well but that was mostly down to the other sides being crap,im now glad i did and although im glad wales won im dredding the optimism this will stir up .

because i do feel its down to england throwing it away rather than wales playing well because before vickery went off they were only saying how bad wales were at the basics .

but you england folk have to come to terms with the fact that youre international side lost to an ok welsh club side.

im not rubbing it in because i really couldnt give a monkeys about egg chasing ,much more concerned about liverpool playing like a bunch of girls.


----------



## JoT

jaslfc5 said:


> but you england folk have to come to terms with the fact that youre international side lost to an ok welsh club side.


OUCH that hurts because it is true!


----------



## Ricster

An Englishman harping on about '66 again









Maybe that's the reason a massive nation like England has only won it once, statisfied with gloating to little nations like Wales and Scotland. You even sing the National anthem of Great Britain as your own anthem









A nation as big as England should have won it as many times as Italy and Germany but you seem happy just to have won more than your little"cousins"


----------



## Griff

Cruel.....cruel..........cruel


----------



## Ricster

jaslfc5 said:


> but you england folk have to come to terms with the fact that youre international side lost to an ok welsh club side.
> 
> im not rubbing it in because i really couldnt give a monkeys about egg chasing ,much more concerned about liverpool playing like a bunch of girls.


I feel exactly the same mate but it's fun to see the English so upset after being so arrogant.

So I'll enjoy tonight after Wales' win at Twickenham and Liverpool winning 3-0


----------



## Russ

Ricster said:


> An Englishman harping on about '66 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the reason a massive nation like England has only won it once, statisfied with gloating to little nations like Wales and Scotland. You even sing the National anthem of Great Britain as your own anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation as big as England should have won it as many times as Italy and Germany but you seem happy just to have won more than your little"cousins"


1) Yup you got the year right, well done.

2) Pleased England have won them, I'd be interested to how one could 'gloat' to a whole nation.

3) Yes, perhaps England should have won it more times, and each failure is a dissapointment. The thing that really gets me is that every time we lose, all the English run around in the streets shouting at least Wales haven't won it.


----------



## Russ

Ricster said:


> I feel exactly the same mate but it's fun to see the English so upset after being so arrogant.


Jesus have you seen us all inside an hour?


----------



## Ricster

Russ said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Englishman harping on about '66 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the reason a massive nation like England has only won it once, statisfied with gloating to little nations like Wales and Scotland. You even sing the National anthem of Great Britain as your own anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation as big as England should have won it as many times as Italy and Germany but you seem happy just to have won more than your little"cousins"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yup you got the year right, well done.
> 
> 2) Pleased England have won them, I'd be interested to how one could 'gloat' to a whole nation.
> 
> 3) Yes, perhaps England should have won it more times, and each failure is a dissapointment. The thing that really gets me is that every time we lose, all the English run around in the streets shouting at least Wales haven't won it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricster

Russ said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same mate but it's fun to see the English so upset after being so arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus have you seen us all inside an hour?
Click to expand...

Are you talking to me or Jesus


----------



## Robert

JoT said:


> I am just waiting for the Scots on the forum to stop rolling about on the floor with laughter and join in the humiliation


We're waiting until tomorrow afternoon....


----------



## Russ

Ricster said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same mate but it's fun to see the English so upset after being so arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus have you seen us all inside an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking to me or Jesus
Click to expand...

Good idea, It might help with the next game.


----------



## Ricster

Russ said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same mate but it's fun to see the English so upset after being so arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus have you seen us all inside an hour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking to me or Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea, It might help with the next game.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaslfc5

Ricster said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Englishman harping on about '66 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the reason a massive nation like England has only won it once, statisfied with gloating to little nations like Wales and Scotland. You even sing the National anthem of Great Britain as your own anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation as big as England should have won it as many times as Italy and Germany but you seem happy just to have won more than your little"cousins"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yup you got the year right, well done.
> 
> 2) Pleased England have won them, I'd be interested to how one could 'gloat' to a whole nation.
> 
> 3) Yes, perhaps England should have won it more times, and each failure is a dissapointment. The thing that really gets me is that every time we lose, all the English run around in the streets shouting at least Wales haven't won it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

3-0 its about bloody time and ive always said we have more options with crouch in the side -and my fantasy footy side has done well a good day oh i and we won the egg chasing all i need now is the giants to do well sunday night (i dont follow them but always back the underdog in games like this ) .

you have to admit it guys you never take defeat well i know nobody in sport does but the english always go into games ,and this is why the football side is in such a state as it is because you think all you have to do is turn up and its youre right to win .

i cant analise the rugby because i havent a clue they did play well to beat australia both times ,but as for winning the 66 world cup you have to look at home advantage there and maybe 2012 in the olympics could be our year .

keep youre chins up its only a game .


----------



## Russ

jaslfc5 said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Englishman harping on about '66 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's the reason a massive nation like England has only won it once, statisfied with gloating to little nations like Wales and Scotland. You even sing the National anthem of Great Britain as your own anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nation as big as England should have won it as many times as Italy and Germany but you seem happy just to have won more than your little"cousins"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yup you got the year right, well done.
> 
> 2) Pleased England have won them, I'd be interested to how one could 'gloat' to a whole nation.
> 
> 3) Yes, perhaps England should have won it more times, and each failure is a dissapointment. The thing that really gets me is that every time we lose, all the English run around in the streets shouting at least Wales haven't won it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3-0 its about bloody time and ive always said we have more options with crouch in the side -and my fantasy footy side has done well a good day oh i and we won the egg chasing all i need now is the giants to do well sunday night (i dont follow them but always back the underdog in games like this ) .
> 
> you have to admit it guys you never take defeat well i know nobody in sport does but the english always go into games ,and this is why the football side is in such a state as it is because you think all you have to do is turn up and its youre right to win .
> 
> i cant analise the rugby because i havent a clue they did play well to beat australia both times ,but as for winning the 66 world cup you have to look at home advantage there and maybe 2012 in the olympics could be our year .
> 
> keep youre chins up its only a game .
Click to expand...

Yup, it's only a game thankfully. Arrogance is something that will always wind up anybody and I can understand the joy of 'putting one up the England Rugby set up.

I hate the arrogance of Manchester United and the Australian Cricket Team to name but two. Funny how it seems to always put trophies on the table for them though. I wish it didn't.


----------



## JoT

No we don't take defeat well and neither should we when in most sports we generally have a reasonable chance of winning. If the English national teams were , in whatever sport, in the position of a Welsh soccer team or an Italian rugby team for example where winning is a rare event no doubt we would feel different. The English rugby team for example in the 1970's was overshadowed by all the Home Nations and France and we expected to lose so no angst.

You Liverpool supporters should know what I mean, you expect to win and many of you arrogantly believe that you have a right to be in the top four, I am a Boro supporter and we have no such arrogance or concerns as we are happy if we finish above Newcastle United


----------



## DaveE

JoT said:


> No we don't take defeat well and neither should we when in most sports we generally have a reasonable chance of winning. If the English national teams were , in whatever sport, in the position of a Welsh soccer team or an Italian rugby team for example where winning is a rare event no doubt we would feel different. The English rugby team for example in the 1970's was overshadowed by all the Home Nations and France and we expected to lose so no angst.
> 
> You Liverpool supporters should know what I mean, you expect to win and many of you arrogantly believe that you have a right to be in the top four, I am a Boro supporter and we have no such arrogance or concerns as we are happy if we finish above Newcastle United


John,

Normally I never get involved in threads concerning petty tribalism. However, in the light of your "Welsh Rugby Union - RIP" thread and comments after Wales got dumped out of the world Cup last autumn, I think you have had this coming. Payback time 









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...24&hl=welsh


----------



## JoT

DaveE said:


> John,
> 
> Normally I never get involved in threads concerning petty tribalism. However, in the light of your "Welsh Rugby Union - RIP" thread and comments after Wales got dumped out of the world Cup last autumn, I think you have had this coming. Payback time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...24&hl=welsh


Damn that search engine









I didn't gloat though









Well maybe a bit in the title


----------



## julian

The english should not be too hard on their team today .In the end they were well beaten .My only gripe would be that Wales did not add more points late in the second half when the english tight five were out on their feet even after subsititutions .

A truly good side would take advantage of the number turnovers in posession in the first half.

I'm not happy with the english 10's knockout short arm on the Wales 6 .Maybe a citing will sort that out.

You doubt it ? Take another look at the video.


----------



## Griff

The English team today played like a load of puffs


----------



## JoT

Griff said:


> The English team today played like a load of puffs


Been on the Sanatogen Tonic Wine again Griff?


----------



## Griff

The English team today played like a load of puffs!!


----------



## Alas

The English forwards got a bit of payback as they were giving the Welsh loads of verbals near the end of the first half. Especially the mouthpiece hooker and the 2nd rows. It was not nice to see or hear and if it comes acress as funny its ok but this was just arrogance. Fine if you want to crow but make sure you can back it up. Wasn't surprised the Welsh forwards were so ecstatic at the final whistle.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT

Can someone explain why at Murrayfield the French are playing in navy-blue and the Scots in white?







I know modern rugby is a progressive game but they shouldn't mess around too much with traditions such as shirt colours


----------



## Alas

JoT said:


> Can someone explain why at Murrayfield the French are playing in navy-blue and the Scots in white?


Think the Scots knew they were not going to do too well so are kidding on they are England.









Does seem crazy as one team could wear their true colours and the other one white.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT

Scotland 6 - 27 France

Poor game .... Scotland were outplayed by a mediocre French team who did display the odd flash of flair and individual skill. The standard of the opening games of the 6 Nations has been very poor ..... we seem to be going backwards compared to our Southern Hemisphere rivals









I am quite depressed









6 Nations ..... pah ..... worst 7 weeks of the year


----------



## JoT

Frank Haddon is as deluded as Brian Ashton







he reckoned that Scotland were unlucky and that France's three tries were down to lucky bounces of the ball ..... what a tube









Good on Jason White "we need to be men and accept this [defeat]" the only honest interviewee this weekend


----------



## Alas

JoT said:


> Frank Haddon is as deluded as Brian Ashton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he reckoned that Scotland were unlucky and that France's three tries were down to lucky bounces of the ball ..... what a tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on Jason White "we need to be men and accept this [defeat]" the only honest interviewee this weekend


Totally agree........... a lot of people wanted rid of Hadden after the world cup as they were lucky to go as far as they did and then his usual caution stopped them going any further.

All I have to say is do you know any other coach in the world that would leave the best kicker in World Rugby and the World Cup on the bench.

Unbelievable.









Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies

...not one to gloat but I think that's two in a row agianst the old foe!























Stop bleeting on about the past or we'll just go on about the seventies... remember guy's you are only as good as your last game & lets face it if New Zealand played any Northen Hemesphere team they would win nine times out of ten. Enjoy it for hat it is - Entertainment & brief bragging rights.

Don't start me about Liverpool - Lets join th erevelution and buy the club I say!


----------



## JoT

Wales 30 - 15 Scotland ..... Not a particularly good match to watch and Wales made hard work of beating a poor Scottish team, some nice moves in the backs .... Wales buoyed up by last weeks performance started off very frantically and without a lot of thought, still they did get their act together. I fear for the Scots as they play Italy away this year .... Wooden Spoon?


----------



## Alas

Def Wooden Spoon although when they are totally down and out you just know they'll beat someone they're not supposed to. I'm not usually a change the coach guy but Hadden is bringing nothing to the Scots game. He is trying to turn them into a smooth rugby team but let's be honest we are always best at scrappy but passionate rugby. Parks does not have it at this level and they have a flawed genius like Townsend used to be in the wings (Godman).

Time for a change methinks.

Alasdair

and I also fear for them against Italy as the record is not good.


----------



## JoT

Alas said:


> Def Wooden Spoon although when they are totally down and out you just know they'll beat someone they're not supposed to.


Probably the English









France 26 - 21 Ireland ..... another game of two halves ... for 50 minutes France were imperious .... traditional French rugby lots of great running a flair .... however once the substitutions started France lost their shape and the Irish upped their game. A little more composure and the Irish could have won, the forwards were really good in the second half. On 80 minutes the Irish were less than 10 metres from the French line and one of the backs kicked for the corner







it was gathered by a French player and run into touch, game over. Why did he kick?







again lack of composure. Much better Irish performance than last week


----------



## Griff

Superb Wales!!!!


----------



## JoT

Italy v England


----------



## pg tips

1/2 hour in and Italy still in it 6-14


----------



## JoT

Italy 6 - 20 England - Half Time

England are not playing that well IMO ..... it's been a poor performance by Italy. The stats are very similar Territory 50:50, Possession 47:53, Tackles 33:32 it's just that Italy hasn't done much with their possession and have made several mistakes which has cost them tries or penalties against. Jonny playing better but then again he hasn't really been under pressure.


----------



## pg tips

what are they putting in England's tea at half time? Another game of 2 halves, England haven't turned up yet for the 2nd 40.


----------



## Alas

Oh boy - England were lucky to get away with that today. If Italy had a decent fly half then it may have been so different.

Alasdair


----------



## JoT

England Rugby RIP









Italy 19 - 23 England ....... The Italians deserved to win, their forwards were superb except for the line-out where they let themselves down and it probably cost them the game. The Italian backs are not great and they couldnt capitalise on the forwards efforts, but overall Italy were the better team and a moral victory for Italy.


----------



## pg tips

It was a dire 2nd 40! 13-3 to Italy!

There will be calls for Ashton's head after this.


----------



## PhilM

I saw the first half and we were looking okay... but what happend during the second half... came back in and the italians were running rings around us


----------



## JoT

Thank goodness the game has started I have just suffered an hour of Jill Douglas and shite features and interviews which must cost a fortune to make and add naff all to the programme. There was even one featuring Sonia McGloughlin FFS telling us about her first time at a 6 Nations game and how she became "hooked"







what a load of bollocks.

All I want is John Inverdale, Gerry Guscott and Jonathan Edwards, clips of matches and a few interviews done from the studio and cut out all the crap









10 minutes in Wales up 6 - 0 (two penalties)


----------



## JoT

Wales 13 - 8 Italy

Italy have continued their improvement under Nick Mallet's coaching and playing very well, the Italiam forwards have got the edge over Wales and teh backs are actually running the ball. Italy should be ahead, a penalty and a conversion hitting the post and a knock-on ruining a great backs move and a certain try.


----------



## JoT

Talk about a game of two halves! Italy press the self-destruct button a converted try and penalty to wales from stupid mistakes in the first 10 minutes, Bergamasco sin binned another penaly and try 33 - 8 to Wales game over at 59 minutes!


----------



## Griff

Two words.............Shane Williams!!!!!!............brilliant Wales!!!.............superb!!!


----------



## JoT

Griff said:


> Two words.............Shayne Williams!!!!!!............brilliant Wales!!!.............superb!!!


That's five words


----------



## Griff

Daft sod..........not bad though eh J!!???


----------



## Russ




----------



## PhilM

Didn't watch the match, but I hope this is a sign of things to come from now on


----------



## pg tips

Well I think the french gifted us the 1st half but what a match! edge of the seat stuff in the 2nd! Well done lads!


----------



## JoT

A strange first half, England hardly had the ball but went into half-time ahead 7 - 13 thanks to a lucky try by Paul Sackey. Defence was solid although there were too many errors and a misfiring line-out. In the second-half the England forwards were imense, the back-row were superb, Phil Vickery and Andrew Sheridan were took the French front-row apart, in the second row Steven Borthwick had a great game. The new scrum-half did very well and got a well deserved try near the end, Jonny had a bit more time on the ball which made a big difference to his game. Overall a much better performance but not without lingering concerns and consistency. One notable factor was fewer substitutions by England and less disruption IMO

Final score 13 - 24 to England









Griff I agree .... not bad  ... Wales have had good players for a while now but it has taken Gatland and Edwards to weld them together. The Grand Slam is Wales' to lose now.


----------



## Griff

And I'm bloody proud of my Welsh ancestry and I say Wales to stuff the lot of 'em!!!!!!


----------



## JoT

Griff said:


> And I'm bloody proud of my Welsh ancestry and I say Wales to stuff the lot of 'em!!!!!!


Good on you Griff, I am also proud of my Welsh ancestry, my mother was born in North Wales as was my maternal grandmother Margred Owen and grandfather Hughie ap Dafydd Jones I have traced their ancestors back close on two hundred years and all born in North Wales. On my father's side my great grandmother was a Davies and born in Swansea .... Mr J. on the other hand was born and bred in England so I am English first even though I am as Welsh as you


----------



## Griff

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm bloody proud of my Welsh ancestry and I say Wales to stuff the lot of 'em!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you Griff, I am also proud of my Welsh ancestry, my mother was born in North Wales as was my maternal grandmother Margred Owen and grandfather Hughie ap Dafydd Jones I have traced their ancestors back close on two hundred years and all born in North Wales. On my father's side my great grandmother was a Davies and born in Swansea .... Mr J. on the other hand was born and bred in England so I am English first even though *I am as Welsh as you *
Click to expand...

Dream on!!

My dad's welsh although it is true I was born in Manchester

However, if a fox is born in a stable it doesn't make it a horse!!!


----------



## JoT

Griff said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm bloody proud of my Welsh ancestry and I say Wales to stuff the lot of 'em!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you Griff, I am also proud of my Welsh ancestry, my mother was born in North Wales as was my maternal grandmother Margred Owen and grandfather Hughie ap Dafydd Jones I have traced their ancestors back close on two hundred years and all born in North Wales. On my father's side my great grandmother was a Davies and born in Swansea .... Mr J. on the other hand was born and bred in England so I am English first even though *I am as Welsh as you *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on!!
> 
> My dad's welsh although it is true I was born in Manchester
> 
> However, if a fox is born in a stable it doesn't make it a horse!!!
Click to expand...

I am 62.5% Welsh and 37.5% English


----------



## Griff

Your tongue must be part of the 37.5%


----------



## Ricster

*Full-time:* Ireland 12-16 Wales

Who would have had Wales down for the Triple Crown after the World Cup?



































:clap:
















:cheers:


----------



## thunderbolt

:toot:














:clap:







CYMRU AM BYTH







:clap:














:toot:


----------



## JoT

ENGLAND RUGBY RIP







:taz:







:taz:

For next season:

1 ) Sack Brian Ashton

2 ) Appoint A New captain

3 ) Sack Rob Andrew


----------



## Robert




----------



## Russ

Not a good day. England lost, City lost. United's exit from the FA cup the only ray of sunshine on a dull day.

Enjoy your wins Jocks and Taffs, both 'up for it' when called upon.


----------



## Roger

A victory for mediocraty over indifference


----------



## Alas

Alas said:


> Def Wooden Spoon although when they are totally down and out you just know they'll beat someone they're not supposed to. I'm not usually a change the coach guy but Hadden is bringing nothing to the Scots game. He is trying to turn them into a smooth rugby team but let's be honest we are always best at scrappy but passionate rugby.
> 
> Alasdair


Bloody hell - I was right about something for once.









Tackle of the season had to be Jason White on Sackey - ouch









Also not happy at the Noon Shoulder charge and Balshaws knees although the pitch was seriously wet at that point and it would have been difficult to stop. Don't know if anyone else spotted Hines annoying Sheridan all second half until Sheridan finally lost the rag and threw a couple of punches. Hines just laughed.









Exciting game and well done Scotland.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy




----------



## Griff

One word..................WALES

And so says Allan Griffiths


----------



## Nalu

Patterson was brilliant as was the Scot defense, but everything else (scrummaging, lineouts, re-starts, ball movement) was lacking. First time I've seen Scotland this year and if that was a 'good' performance I'm glad I missed the others! England scrummaging and lineouts were very good. Everything else was *****: delivery was too slow, Paul Sackey looked as if he just joined the side last evening. Late last evening. Wilko was entirely average. There was some horrendous kicking going on. Well done to Scotland though, they certainly seem to have mojo against the Poms when at Murrayfield!

Don't think the knee to the head was avoidable. Each player made his choice in going for the ball and the conditions did the rest. The other things were handbags at ten. There did seem to be some of the usual front row black arts going on and Jonathan Kaplan got Jedi-mind tricked at least once. Other than managing front rows, I thought the match was very Kaplanesque: fair job, a bit too much whistle and too short advantages. Also, I couldn't figure out why he looked so pleased with himself much of the time. I was expecting a Spreadbury cackle to burst out at any moment!

Only caught the last 10 minutes of the Croke park match







Well done, Wales! They'll have some work to do for a GS though. The last Irish penalty was idiocy and I almost hope Jackman gets fined or suspended. Peter Stringer doesn't play a minute of a nail-biter? I'm afraid I don't understand that coaching decision.

I logged in to view this thread, hoping to see more JoT spleen. I'm disappointed
















I think I saw Ashton filling out a job application at the 52nd minute









Where's my Flower of Scotland mp3?


----------



## JoT

Nalu said:


> I logged in to view this thread, hoping to see more JoT spleen. I'm disappointed


I needed to regain some composure Colin









England were woeful today ... the Scots have one of the weakest teams for many years and they made England look good ... at least the Scots made an effort









I hesitate to comment on the England backs because as a prop forward by the time I had raised my muddied brow the backs had normally cocked up some move or other and I would be ambling to the next scrum .... but I will try. The England backs - Wilkinson, Flood, Noon and Tait who came on as a replacement are the Newcastle Falcons back-line. Only Leeds Carnegie, the bottom club in the Guinness Premiership, have a lower "points for" than Newcastle Falcon's 221, defensively they fare better but it's hardly inspiring that according to www.guinnesspremiership.com out of the 221 points Wilkinson is responsible for 50 points (all kicks), Noon 5 points (1 try), Tait 5 points (1 try) and Flood 28 points (3 tries). Is this really the performance of an international back-line? The answer is NO







It is no surprise that the Falcons are languishing near the bottom of the table.

Brian Ashton is not head coach material, never was and never will be, the coaching staff aren't singing from the same hymn sheet and Ashton's authority such as it is is minimal .... I can't believe he is the best available. Rob Andrew as the RFU sporting director has done a good job finally getting an agreement with Premier Rugby Limited (PRL) but he has been very weak in getting the right structure for the England 1st XV this season. I do wonder if the RFU has tacitly written off this season, if they have lets hope there are changes in the pipeline. What escapes me why the RFU (or Rob Andrew) has let Sean Edwards go to Wales, they offered him a full time position with the England Saxons which he made clear early on that he wasn't interested in. He wanted a part-time role with the England 1st XV and they said no









I am quite depressed over England rugby even last week's win by Harlequins over Gloucester hasn't cheered me up


----------



## JTW

2 fine results

Perfect day!!


----------



## Griff

Impressive analysis by J.............One word bottom line........................WALES


----------



## Nalu

Bril, Griff.

John, thanks for the insight into the workings of RFU. It's very difficult for me to keep track of the movements of managers and the machinations of the various organisations in rugby. I was shocked when Gatland showed up in Wales, just like I was when Eddie Jones showed up in Springbok green and gold. Just as we'll be surprised when Jake White shows up at Twickers! I doubt that England will be down for long. They'll find another theme song when they need it most


----------



## JoT

Robert said:


>


----------



## JoT

Bloody hell ..... 5 minutes in and Ireland are ahead 0 - 7


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> Bloody hell ..... 5 minutes in and Ireland are ahead 0 - 7


Correction .... 7 minutes gone and

England 0 - 10 Ireland


----------



## pg tips

England are actually showing some signs of playing good rugby this afternoon!

Well done Italy for doing what England couldn't!


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> England are actually showing some signs of playing good rugby this afternoon!


In patches ..... the 33-10 win is welcome but it was an inept performance by Ireland and an unconvincing performance by England. Despite all the nonsense about Cirpiani the lad had a solid game. The BBC as ever were in their element as Cipriani ticks a few of their diversity boxes







.

Jamie Noon played well the forwards so-so IMO.

All the win has done has papered over a few cracks ... I hope it doesn't distract the RFU from getting the broom out.

Final comment ... well done to Cipriani for managing to shut the BBC's detestable and useless Sonia McLoughlin in a pitch-side interview after the final whistle. She asked him a question about his age and he replied "age is just a number" this left her speechless and desperately trying to find the next question which someone else would no doubt have prepared for her. Just to rub it in Cipriani managed to say "f*cking" in the interview and then drew attention to it by saying "I can't believe I just swore on the BBC" .... I am warming to the lad already even though he plays for Wycombe Wasps


----------



## Ricster

Nevermind all this talk about England, let's hear it for Wales'* GRAND SLAM*







:toot:







:toot:








:cheers:








:clap:
























*Wales 29 - 12 France*

(9 - 6)

Tries:

S Williams, M Williams

Penalties:

Hook 3, S Jones 2 Penalties:

Elissalde 3, Yachvili

Conversions:

S Jones 2


----------



## JoT

Yes well done Wales - they played very well today









The defence was superb .... England will rue the day they let Sean Edwards join the Welsh coaching staff









Martin Williams was also superb and fully deserved his MOTM award


----------



## Ricster

JoT said:


> Yes well done Wales - they played very well today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defence was superb .... England will rue the day they let Sean Edwards join the Welsh coaching staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Williams was also superb and fully deserved his MOTM award


Nice one JoT 

I agree, Martin Williams was superb


----------



## PhilM

Congratulations to all of our Welsh members, a truly impressive victory today and well done for winning the grand slam


----------



## Griff

PhilM said:


> Congratulations to all of our Welsh members, a truly impressive victory today and well done for winning the grand slam


Bloody fantastic.............Well done England too

This day I am very happy my name is Griffiths...................fabulous team!!


----------



## thunderbolt

:clap:







Well done Wales.







:clap:
















:toot:







Cymru am Byth.







:toot:


----------



## JTW

What a day, what a match!

Cymru am byth!


----------



## Griff

Bloody superb


----------



## pg tips

Well done Wales.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Congrats to Wales... they totally deserved that


----------



## Griff

I feel Welsh all over...........and I am more than proud to be so!!

What a great day!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies

"Wych Cymru"

For those of you who have Sky and/or live in Wales don't forget to watch BBC1W on Wednesday at 7:30pm Scrum5 Uncovered.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Nalu

Well done to Wales! Managed to catch just the last few minutes of the match, but it was very enjoyable


----------



## Deco

I fancy France this year, only because it might be a year too early for England. Ireland and Wales outside chances, but probably scrapping it out for third spot. Scotland and Italy to decide the wooden spoon.

So this weekend:

Wales 23:19 Ireland

England 28:9 Scotland

Italy 13: 24 France


----------



## tall_tim

I think England will get off to a slow start, and Scotland will hold there own before holding in the second half. After that I fancy England to go on and win the 6 nations.

England

France

Ireland

Wales

Scotland

Italy


----------



## Chukas

I fancy Scotland this weekend (might be the dalmore talking)

Think France will win it!!


----------



## Rotundus

i, as usual, have no bloomin idea, but hopefully there should be some good rugby.

its alway nice to put the green on an annoy the locals :tongue2:


----------



## tall_tim

tall_tim said:


> I think England will get off to a slow start, and Scotland will hold there own before holding in the second half. After that I fancy England to go on and win the 6 nations.
> 
> England
> 
> France
> 
> Ireland
> 
> Wales
> 
> Scotland
> 
> Italy


Just read that back and the pedant in me feels the need to correct 'there' to 'their' and should be 'folding' in the second half.


----------



## taffyman

I,M GOING FOR FRANCE G/SLAM

WALES

IRELAND

ENGLAND............SORRY TIM,,,,,,,,,,, OGI OGI OGI

SCOTLAND

ITALY


----------



## tall_tim

So far so good.

Bad luck H, but apart from brief second half spell, you weren't in it.

Scotland/England went as I predicted.


----------



## lilolee

2 great games so far. Let's hope the rest are just as good.


----------



## defendnola

Definitely pullin for Wales, but also England. My hair cutter guy told me if I didn't pull for Italy he'd mess my hair up lol.


----------



## Pjam

On current form Wales could finish bottom!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I don't like any games that involve a ball. Our works outing a couple of years ago was to see the 'Varsity match' at Twickenham....it was the most boring, cold and aggressive place I've ever been to. Put it like this......I won't ever, ever be going there again. I've got better things to do in my life than to waste an hour and a half watching a load of yobs kick an oddly shaped ball around. A nice meal at a decent diner would have been my choice.....but then I'm not the boss!


----------



## tall_tim

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't like any games that involve a ball. Our works outing a couple of years ago was to see the 'Varsity match' at Twickenham....it was the most boring, cold and aggressive place I've ever been to. Put it like this......I won't ever, ever be going there again. I've got better things to do in my life than to waste an hour and a half watching a load of yobs kick an oddly shaped ball around. A nice meal at a decent diner would have been my choice.....but then I'm not the boss!


I've played in a few varsity games - great fun!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Didn't bother to watch it.

Just as well in hindsight

Completely lost patients with Wales and completely dissolutioned with the regions...

It's just downhill from here on in...

Wales loosing to Australia in the last seconds of the autumn international epitomises that state of the sport.

As it pains me to say it, if Cardiff go up to the premiership, then football will take over as the sport youngsters will watch and want to become.


----------



## Barreti

A couple of great games yesterday.

Why are the Welsh amongst us so doom-and-gloom. Didn't you bother watching the second half yesterday? If they had come out in the first a bit more than half awake they could have won it yesterday.

England against Scotland can be a real banana skin game for England. Thankfully we have management now who won't just pick the same old faces so its good to see the new guys getting stuck in there.

Well done England and come on Wales get your collective fingers out of your valleys.


----------



## KO_81

I went up to the Millenium Stadium yesterday for the match, Wales gave the game to Ireland in the 1st half and they left themselves a little too much to do.

The 2nd half performance was incredible, they played with so much passion and belief that by the 70th minute Ireland looked very worried and tired; even Brian O'Driscoll himself said Wales could easily had another 2 tries.

I was so heartened by the comeback but so upset about the way they started the match, you can't give a quality international side like Ireland a lead like that and expect to win.

France have just lost to Italy, there's only one team for this year's championship I think and that's England.


----------



## Rotundus

Stuart Davies said:


> As it pains me to say it, if Cardiff go up to the premiership, then football will take over as the sport youngsters will watch and want to become.


already is mate... shame really, but as you allude to, the ongoing problems with the regions is the main culprit.

france is a long way to go to see some welsh players in action...


----------



## Deco

Well what a weekend of rugby!

Genuinely surprised that Ireland beat Wales. Our most important player Ross, is injured, but Deccie will still roll him out versus England next week. I expect England to beat us in Landsdowne Rd. I expect them to go on to win the championship (possibly the Slam) because of their already superior points difference.

Italy had a brilliant result against France which has changed the face of this years championship. I can see them beating Scotland next week & losing the next 3 games.

Scotland are an embarrassment. I say that with sadness as Mrs deco is Scottish and they are my second team. England steamrolled them in 2nd gear. Scotalnd will turn up and beat someone, hopefully not Ireland.

So, my prediction after the weekends results:

England

Wales/Ireland

Ireland/Wales

France (they'll lose interest now)

Italy

Scotland


----------



## Rotundus

aye, what the leinster boyo says !


----------



## lilolee

I can't wait for this weekend. If Wales play like they did in the 2nd half of last weeks game they will be in the mix.

Really England vs Ireland should be the Championship decider.


----------



## Rotundus

lilolee said:


> I can't wait for this weekend. If Wales play like they did in the 2nd half of last weeks game they will be in the mix.
> 
> Really England vs Ireland should be the Championship decider.


oh i dunno, the froggies might get their finger oot !!!


----------



## luckywatch

I take a very British view when it comes to the six nations. May the best team win. I would obviously like that team to be England. If bad luck falls upon Ireland, Scotland, France, Italy and Wales then so be it.

:tongue2:


----------



## tall_tim

tall_tim said:


> I think England will get off to a slow start, and Scotland will hold there own before holding in the second half. After that I fancy England to go on and win the 6 nations.
> 
> England
> 
> France
> 
> Ireland
> 
> Wales
> 
> Scotland
> 
> Italy


The only change I'll make after last week is swapping Scotland and Italy around. Scotland were poor last week but they played a lot better than they have for a year or more - I am seeing some signs of improvement, however after Italy beating France - they'll still get wooden spoon.

France will be playing for pride today and I expect them to win, possibly comfortably.

Ireland v England will be a bone cruncher, England to edge it by a penalty or two.


----------



## BondandBigM

I don't have much interest in rugby but I liked when the Jock bloke kicked the big Tally in the head while he was on the ground and the commentator said "very legal" makes these multi millionaire footy players look like big girls blouses.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Apologies, double post, vodka involved

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lilolee

Good game by the Scots.


----------



## tall_tim

lilolee said:


> Good game by the Scots.


Played with pride and passion - something that's been lacking in recent games.


----------



## Foxdog

Well 3-3 at half time and our boys value for that at the moment, lets hope we can turn them over this half.

Come On Wales

:fox:


----------



## lilolee

Good on Wales. A deserved victory and, just as Tim said of the Scots, they played with pride and passion, which was definitely lacking in the French.


----------



## tall_tim

lilolee said:


> Good on Wales. A deserved victory and, just as Tim said of the Scots, they played with pride and passion, which was definitely lacking in the French.


I was really surprised by the French. I thought after last week, and being given a second chance to redeem, they would have been really fired up and willing to give their all. But I thought after the national anthems that the French were subdued and the Welsh were pumped. Maybe the French supporters being on their backs (the French team) all week was telling.

France for the spoon? Worth putting a few quid on it.


----------



## Rampant

Amazed, and pleased! by the Scots performance today...

Tomorrow's fixture as the title decider?

Wha' d'ya think?


----------



## Rotundus

Rotundus said:


> oh i dunno, the froggies might get their finger oot !!!


or not of course... :mda:

roll on tomorrow...


----------



## lilolee

What a tense match. Weather made it hard work, but good stuff from England.


----------



## AVO

Old-fashioned rugby. Felt like a trip back to the '80s!


----------



## Rotundus

well that was rubbish!

england were less bad than ireland so got the win, but that was no better than a mediocre club game.

:wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch

Now that the bogeymen have been beaten I fancy England to do the business. Horrible game to watch and play in, that Irish team are tough sons of guns.


----------



## Deco

Ireland were poor yesterday. Poor/no tactics. Heaslip not a good captain. O'Gara poor. Injuries. Healy should get a long ban for the stamp.Â Only positive was a decent scrum.

Well done and deserved England - go on and win it now.


----------



## taffyman

DECO my friend ,i wouldnt predict too soon mate they have to visit the millenium stadium first and that won,t be a push over ogi ogi ogi


----------



## Deco

taffyman said:


> DECO my friend ,i wouldnt predict too soon mate they have to visit the millenium stadium first and that won,t be a push over ogi ogi ogi


I thought that might get a reaction from you Haydn. :lol::lol:

I do agree though, it will probably come down to that game in Cardiff. Which will be a tough ask for England. Now that's a match I'm looking forward to!


----------



## Deco

Older fans will remember 10th February 1973.

The game this weekend against England marked the 40th anniversary of the day England "turned up" when others didn't. Still appreciated 40 years later.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/rugbyunion/international/ireland/9857630/Six-Nations-2013-the-day-John-Pullins-England-turned-up-40-years-ago-to-revive-Irish-rugby-during-Troubles.html

And the line-ups from that vital game in Irish and 4N history.

http://www.espnscrum.com/statsguru/rugby/match/20672.html


----------



## taffyman

gd morning!! well you got the response that you expected from me cant help myself pal its an automatic reaction from most taffies when it comes to rugby .


----------



## Deco

Well, the big surprise from the Irish camp today is that O'Gara has been dropped. With Sexton injured, it was expected that the old codger would get his old teacher and friends nod, but Kidney has grown a pair and picked young Paddy Jackson (Ulster) to start. O'Gara will probably get a run off the bench. It probably won't change the outcome of the game, I still expect Scotland to win.


----------



## Rotundus




----------



## taffyman

i,ll stick my neck out and go for FRANCE to beatENGLAND this should cause a comment or two :yahoo:

WALES to beat ITALY

SCOTLAND to beat IRELAND


----------



## chris.ph

my mrs is italian so we cant lose otherwise she will take the mick for weeks


----------



## taffyman

think positive CRIS OGI OGI OGI . H


----------



## Deco

You're being fierce optimistic there Taff! But those results would set up a cracker of a finale for the best annual sporting tournament in the world!

Anyone got a spare for Millenium Stadium on the 16th March?


----------



## Rotundus

Deco said:


> You're being fierce optimistic there Taff! But those results would set up a cracker of a finale for the best annual sporting tournament in the world the northern hemisphere!
> 
> Anyone got a spare for Millenium Stadium on the 16th March?


lets be honest the best possible six nations in the world would be - new zealand, south africa, australia, the british and irish lions, the french (if they can be arsed) and a n other of your choice...


----------



## Deco

Rotundus said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're being fierce optimistic there Taff! But those results would set up a cracker of a finale for the best annual sporting tournament in the world the northern hemisphere the world!
> 
> Anyone got a spare for Millenium Stadium on the 16th March?
> 
> 
> 
> lets be honest the best possible six nations in the world would be - new zealand, south africa, australia, the british and irish lions (only if they trained together as more than a touring party), the french (if they can be arsed) and Argentina.
Click to expand...

Now that would be a great competition!

There is something special about Dublin, Cardiff and Edinburgh on a Six Nations weekend (London & Paris are too big and don't have city centre stadia so some of the atmosphere is lost).


----------



## Rotundus

right oh, who do we pitch this to ?

yeah, i was thinking argentina, perhaps...

am getting so out of touch these days, must drink more and watch more rugby...


----------



## taffyman

how about SAMOA,FIJI, TONGA. they could field a team worthy of any tourniment


----------



## lilolee

Halftime and I don't recognise this French team compared to the first two games. Great game so far.


----------



## lilolee

Great 2nd half from England, if not particularly exciting from a spectators point of view. Shows they have better fitness and sub bench than the French.


----------



## Alas

Impressed with Englands ability tomchange the game plan. Totally took the game away from the French in the second half. As said earlier, a huge advantage with the quality of the subs they brought on in the second half.

Enjoyed the Scotland game today as a great defensive effort. None of the tries or flair of the first two games but they managed to cling on to Ireland until the Irish got a bit ragged and conceded penalties. Think Johnson has changed the attitude ofnthe players as much as anything else.

Just one question though - why did Kidney not pick O'Gara to start. Cost him the game I think.

Alasdair


----------



## taffyman

well ,it didnt help kineys cause thats for sure


----------



## taffyman

well inthis weekends matches i would go for

WALES

IRELAND

ENGLAND

AS WINNERS WITH ALL BEING CLOSE HARD FAUGHT GAMES , NO PUSHOVER FOR THE ENGLISH EITHER IMO H


----------



## saxon46

went out on the all dayer with the better half(watch wales).............made me realise this morning I'm getting too old for all dayers :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a bad head too saxon


----------



## taffyman

*good result . bring on the old foe nxt weekehnd*


----------



## taffyman

this is the big one

WALES 28 ENGLAND 18

ITALY 15 IRELAND 17

FRANCE 22 SCOTLAND 10

H


----------



## chris.ph

as long as its an 8 point win i dont care


----------



## luckywatch

Looking forward to the game. Got the beers in. I would love to see the lions do the business but there is no shame if the Dragon wins the day. COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## bill love

WALES, IRELAND & SCOTLAND all to win at 17/1, so I've had a shilling on that 

cheers

b


----------



## marley

Hmmmmmmm!

Not fair!........................looks like youre all getting ready for the games.......................me? Im working! Ill get home at about 8 so will miss ALL! the games!

COME ON WALES! lol!


----------



## adz313

fingers crossed it's a good final day, looking forward to an afternoon of rugby.

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## chris.ph

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:        :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus

well, poor finish by ireland but very happy for wales. :yahoo:

there is by all accounts another match to go but will anyone bother to watch ???


----------



## tall_tim

That was damned painful. Whatever the score in Fra v Sco, I'm in for some stick next week.


----------



## JoT

Blimey I have not seen an England team take a beating like that for a long time!


----------



## Foxdog

Oh and what a beating !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







artytime:







artytime:







artytime:







artytime:

Cymru am byth

Oops sorry does that sound like gloating lol

:fox:


----------



## taffyman

well done WALES a great win OGI OGI OGI H


----------



## no8yogi

How does this man still get to ref England Wales deserved champions and completely outplayed us but Walsh is a shocking ref!

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Walsh_(rugby_referee)


----------



## julian

Quite right Walsh was poor . He should have yellow carded at least one of England's front row for repeated infringements even after he'd given warnings .They ruined England's chances . Cole is known as a dodgy scrummager and was picked up yesterday ,as for Marler where's the Italian/American guy for loose head ?


----------



## KO_81

When I was sat in the Millenium Stadium in the first game against Ireland, at the half time mark of that match if someone would have told me we'd win the championship I'd have said they were nuts.

I was worried about the match yesterday, I didn't think we'd do it but we smashed England; probably the most satisfying win I've ever seen.


----------



## luckywatch

Stiff upper lip lads. I went out last night, when I got back the 710 informed me of the loss.










:threaten: :threaten: :threaten:


----------



## taffyman

did the 710 tell you the score or just the result???????


----------



## luckywatch

taffyman said:


> did the 710 tell you the score or just the result???????


I could live with the result.

:sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## lilolee

Ooof, watching Wales vs England was Men vs Boys. Well done Wales (is there a gritted teath icon)


----------



## crsj

Pjam said:


> On current form Wales could finish bottom!


Lol....


----------



## Deco

That was some comeback for Wales after losing to Ireland in the first round. I didn't think they'd do it, but delighted for them and the Welsh posters on here.

That England team is good though, they'll be winning things over the next few seasons.

Ireland, Scotland, France....meh.

Italy getting better year on year.


----------



## chris.ph

:thumbup: im just wallowing in the glory :thumbup:


----------



## JoT

Gawd still gloating :lol:


----------



## taffyman

Well its the Rugby six nations starting today Rain or no Rain Who,s going to come out on top this year, artytime: ?


----------



## Foxdog

Wales of course H!!!!


----------



## richy176

Be interesting to see if England's new coach will change their style of play. Love to see them showing the passion of the Welsh.


----------



## taffyman

http://


----------



## Guest

taffyman said:


> Well its the Rugby six nations starting today Rain or no Rain Who,s going to come out on top this year, artytime: ?


 my daughter was playing yesterday just before the Scotland England Ladies match in Cumbernauld

the ladies get very little coverage which is a shame

Scotland were hammered and my Daughter got concussion and is out of the game for 3 weeks, she's devastated as the Cup final is in 2 weeks and she is one of the top club players  but health comes first


----------



## bridgeman

Bit worried about all these dead Wales being washed up but still fancy Wales to do well


----------



## taffyman

Sorry to hear that my friend that will really dissappoint her i bet that she is gutted i hope that your daughter recovers quickly and that she goes on to win loads of Scottish caps take care H

Yeh its a Sad sight to see gutted H


----------



## Guest

taffyman said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend that will really dissappoint her i bet that she is gutted i hope that your daughter recovers quickly and that she goes on to win loads of Scottish caps take care H


 thanks Hayden :thumbsup:

i was going to make a Welsh joke, but i wont now out of respect for Hayden :biggrin:


----------



## taffyman

Bruce said:


> thanks Hayden :thumbsup:
> 
> i was going to make a Welsh joke, but i wont now out of respect for Hayden :biggrin:


 Carry on mate most make jokes about the Welsh just like theScotts and Irish its all part of lifeand to be honest iall part of the Celts sense of humour ogi ogi ogi


----------



## Guest

taffyman said:


> Carry on mate most make jokes about the Welsh just like theScotts and Irish its all part of lifeand to be honest iall part of the Celts sense of humour ogi ogi ogi


 i was in a pub in England years ago and there were 2 girls at the bar, i said hi ...are you girls from Scotland and one snapped back .......no WALES and i said..sorry you 2 whales from Scotland ?...............i shall now depart ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

taffyman said:


> Carry on mate most make jokes about the Welsh just like theScotts and Irish its all part of lifeand to be honest iall part of the Celts sense of humour ogi ogi ogi


 Well, we have to all have a sense of humour considering the close neighbour we share :laugh:

With apologies to our English friends, you know we all love like you really







:biggrin:


----------



## xellos99

Sorry but there are so many English in Wales now you may as well change the sign to English retirement home.

ALL my neighbours are English, my work colleagues are mostly English.

And they moan and slag off Wales all day and you have to restrain yourself from saying "well f#####f back to your native s### heap


----------



## Deco

Bruce said:


> i was in a pub in England years ago and there were 2 girls at the bar, i said hi ...are you girls from Scotland and one snapped back .......no WALES and i said..sorry you 2 whales from Scotland ?...............i shall now depart ...


 Ah, the old ones are the good ones

Well if the U20s is anything to go by, Wales. I was at the match in Donnybrook last night & had a bit if craic with a few Taffs.

Of course everyone will want to bate the Sassanachs off the pitch!!

Six nations = great sport.


----------



## Guest

Deco said:


> Ah, the old ones are the good ones
> 
> Well if the U20s is anything to go by, Wales. I was at the match in Donnybrook last night & had a bit if craic with a few Taffs.
> 
> Of course everyone will want to bate the Sassanachs off the pitch!!
> 
> Six nations = great sport.


 we watched the Scotland England Ladies match, England absolutely deserved to win, it was good game


----------



## taffyman

Dont say that Bruce their Egoes are big enoughs as it is (only joking) without you adding to it .Even if the Scotts were second best never show it to your neighbours from south of the border or any other nation come to that


----------



## richy176

Be fair - the only time Scotland are 2nd best is when there are only two teams playing.

I married a Welsh girl so all my sons can support two teams out of the six. Having said that, she was from near Fishguard and they call that `little England beyond Wales'.

Thought one of the best quotes from a commentator was when France were beating Scotland and he said something like "the French will feel that we hate them, but then we do".

Also like the way that the Scottish Ladies curling team were referred to as the Scottish team up till they got into the final (Winter Olympics) and the commentators changed it to the British Ladies curling team.


----------



## Guest

xellos99 said:


> Sorry but there are so many English in Wales now you may as well change the sign to English retirement home.
> 
> ALL my neighbours are English, my work colleagues are mostly English.
> 
> And they moan and slag off Wales all day and you have to restrain yourself from saying "well f#####f back to your native s### heap


 :laugh:


----------



## vinn

Wales sounds like my kind of place ! vinn


----------



## Foxdog

Wales is THE place. vinn, we've got everything including miles and miles of coastline all by the sea! :thumbsup:

Come on the scots.


----------



## vinn

love the sea, sailed the pacific. got any sandy beaches to ground a vessel on? don't like cliffs. later - vinn


----------



## KevG

Nuff said


----------



## KevG

Gives me no pleasure to mention that ENGLAND seem to be doing quite well :toot: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman

Bruce said:


> thanks Hayden :thumbsup:
> 
> i was going to make a Welsh joke, but i wont now out of respect for Hayden :biggrin:


 Carry on mate most make jokes about the Welsh just like theScotts and Irish its all part of lifeand to be honest iall part of the Celts sense of humour ogi ogi ogi

Well it was a win last evening but scrappy i hope that we see better today Cmon Ireland & Scotland hope that you both win with ease H :toot:


----------



## Foxdog

You're right H, seemed to be quite a bit of poor decision making at times, still it's a win and points on the board as they say.


----------



## apm101

I shall be at Twickenham watching England V Wales, think it will be the game of the tournament. Can't wait!

101 Junior and I are both in our England shirts today, for the game. Wife, her mum and cousin will all be here, so junior chose to support England so I wasn't on my own. He is usually very diplomatic, and supports whoever scores first (not bad for a 7-year old).

As for English in Wales, there are plenty of Welsh in London. And Irish, and Scots, and French, Italians. artytime:


----------



## KevG

Here we go again


----------



## BondandBigM

KevG said:


> Here we go again


 Apart from it being a minority sport with a dodgy shaped ball what's the story with the Aussie manager.

Are you not worried that at some point if push came to shove he'll nobble you ??? From my all be it limited time spent in Oz was that in common with most of my fellow countrymen they weren't that keen on the English

:biggrin:


----------



## KevG

BondandBigM said:


> Apart from it being a minority sport with a dodgy shaped ball what's the story with the Aussie manager.
> 
> Are you not worried that at some point if push came to shove he'll nobble you ??? From my all be it limited time spent in Oz was that in common with most of my fellow countrymen they weren't that keen on the English
> 
> :biggrin:


 Now who would want to follow a common sport with the same shape ball as all the other sports. Far as the manager money counts more than anything nowadays.


----------



## KevG

Just keeps coming






Kev


----------



## Foxdog

Well done Scotland on winning today :drinks: and england on winning the title.

But well done to Wales on scoring try's and turning up for the last 10 mins!!


----------



## Guest

Foxdog said:


> Well done Scotland on winning today :drinks: and england on winning the title.
> 
> But well done to Wales on scoring try's and turning up for the last 10 mins!!


 and a full stadium at Murrayfield :clap: not quite a minority sport after all :wink:


----------



## martinzx

Just for perspective :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176

BondandBigM said:


> Apart from it being a minority sport with a dodgy shaped ball what's the story with the Aussie manager.
> 
> Are you not worried that at some point if push came to shove he'll nobble you ??? From my all be it limited time spent in Oz was that in common with most of my fellow countrymen they weren't that keen on the English
> 
> :biggrin:


 Didn't realise Mr Bond that you hailed from one of the colonies. :laugh: :laugh:

Hard to believe that the Aussies really hate us as so many of them come over here but maybe that is just because `criminals like to revisit the scene of the crime' :laugh: :laugh:

Strange that it is a minority sport when a player gets an ear bitten off, goes off for a `blood substitute' and is back on the field a few minutes later. Then you have football where the wind ruffles a plater's hair and they have to stop the game while his hairdresser sorts it out.

Rugby is a great game whereas football is becomming full of actors taking dives. They need some Rugby refs to sort them out.


----------



## xellos99

richy176 said:


> Hard to believe that the Aussies really hate us as so many of them come over here but maybe that is just because `criminals like to revisit the scene of the crime'


 Well strange but true one of our best tourist pals are Germany. Amazing considering the British bombing of Dresden. If you never heard of that, here is a description ( in the last months of the war, producing the most spectacular deliberate firestorm in the history of Europe. This action was probably the major war crime committed in Europe ­ Dresden was not in any way a military target, and was packed with refugees fleeing the advancing Russians, mainly women and children and the elderly who were unfit to fight. )


----------



## BondandBigM

richy176 said:


> Didn't realise Mr Bond that you hailed from one of the colonies. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Hard to believe that the Aussies really hate us as so many of them come over here but maybe that is just because `criminals like to revisit the scene of the crime' :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Strange that it is a minority sport when a player gets an ear bitten off, goes off for a `blood substitute' and is back on the field a few minutes later. Then you have football where the wind ruffles a plater's hair and they have to stop the game while his hairdresser sorts it out.
> 
> Rugby is a great game whereas football is becomming full of actors taking dives. They need some Rugby refs to sort them out.


 Where to start

:laugh: :laugh:

I did have the good fortune to spend some time down under, now to be fair I wasn't impressed but never the less, and it may just have been where we were I can absolutely assure you that old Queenie, big Phil the Greek and her English subjects were definitely not flavour of the month.

:biggrin:

As for the footie, a keen observer would have seen my "no Diva's in Ferraris here" comment in another thread. Here the staple diet is forth division relegation scraps and Sunday league which is brutal, as an example Big M's son got his leg so badly busted he's borderline disabled and still has trouble walking any distance ........... and he was only the goalkeeper. He lay behind the goals waiting for the ambulance while someone took his place and they carried on with the game. So some big meathead getting his cauliflower lug stitched back on at half time doesn't really impress me that much.

:laugh: :laugh:

As for numbers, NASCAR, F1, Premier League, Champions League, a bit of the Gee Gee racing ..... yada yada.

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

The English seem to be the most hated race in the World. :scared: :laugh:

Not to worry, we Anglo Saxon/ Celts can cope.

I live two miles from Penkhull, a Celtic site that was subsequently occupied by the Romans and the Angles, sadly, most of the archaeology was lost in this area due to our "proud" industrial heritage. :sadwalk:

I don't think the Normans bothered very much with Penkhull, it might have been more effort than was worth it, to make a posh fort on such high ground, to subjugate so few English people?

We do play with balls though, and not only our own.

I did get Garry Sobers signature when I met him, up the road, at Norton Cricket club. A kids dream come true, I suspect. :wink:

Oops, I forgot the link:-

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penkhull


----------



## Guest

Stan said:


> The English seem to be the most hated race in the World. :scared: :laugh:
> 
> Not to worry, we Anglo Saxon/ Celts can cope.
> 
> I live two miles from Penkhull, a Celtic site that was subsequently occupied by the Romans and the Angles, sadly, most of the archaeology was lost in this area due to our "proud" industrial heritage. :sadwalk:
> 
> I don't think the Normans bothered very much with Penkhull, it might have been more effort than was worth it, to make a posh fort on such high ground, to subjugate so few English people?
> 
> We do play with balls though, and not only our own.
> 
> I did get Garry Sobers signature when I met him, up the road, at Norton Cricket club. A kids dream come true, I suspect. :wink:
> 
> Oops, I forgot the link:-
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penkhull


 i guess its the few, as usual that get everyone a bad name.

strangely i recently found out that my good Scottish last name may not be Scottish after all, "Fraser" it would seem may not actually have celtic/Gaelic/Scottish roots but may originate from the Normans :laugh:

so my first name "Bruce " most people think Scottish, but has French origin as in Roibert a Briuis

[ i won't tell you my middle name as that is just going too far :biggrin: ]

turns out i am French FFS :angry:

i will need to drop the accent and get used to my new identity

so bonjour forum Je m'appelle Roibert ........i think......

i am crap with English so now i'm really screwed :laugh:


----------



## Stan

Bruce said:


> i guess its the few, as usual that get everyone a bad name.
> 
> strangely i recently found out that my good Scottish last name may not be Scottish after all, "Fraser" it would seem may not actually have celtic/Gaelic/Scottish roots but may originate from the Normans :laugh: so my first name "Bruce " most people think Scottish, but has French origin as in Roibert a Briuis[ i won't tell you my middle name as that is just going too far :biggrin: ]
> 
> turns out i am French FFS, i will need to drop the accent and get used to my new identity
> 
> so bonjour forum Je m'appelle Roibert ........i think......i am crap with english so now i'm really screwed :laugh:


 See my avatar.

The French are not Norman slaves, only the "British" are. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson

Bruce said:


> turns out i am French FFS :angry:


 Cheese eating surrender monkey!!! :tongue:

A semi-serious note here: Everyone in the U.K. is an immigrant. The ingress began at the end of the last ice age. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Cheese eating surrender monkey!!! :tongue:
> 
> A semi-serious note here: Everyone in the U.K. is an immigrant. The ingress began at the end of the last ice age. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Yes, the Solutrean's get everywhere, don't they?

It really upsets some. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

William_Wilson said:


> Cheese eating surrender monkey!!! :tongue:
> 
> A semi-serious note here: Everyone in the U.K. is an immigrant. The ingress began at the end of the last ice age. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 nah..still Scottish..............och aye the noo :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> Yes, the Solutrean's get everywhere, don't they?
> 
> It really upsets some. :biggrin:


 As I recall, about a decade ago there was a research project that did DNA comparisons between various aboriginal Americans and far northeastern Europeans. It found genetic links that indicated support for the idea of migration to the Americas.

Later,
William



Bruce said:


> nah..still Scottish..............och aye the noo :biggrin:


 Parlez-vous Anglais?, :wacko:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> As I recall, about a decade ago there was a research project that did DNA comparisons between various aboriginal Americans and far northeastern Europeans. It found genetic links that indicated support for the idea of migration to the Americas.
> 
> Later,
> William


 It did, but has been mostly ignored by those that prefer the Asian migration model. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Bruce, are you saying you`re a Norman!?!









I have made my peace with the Angles, Saxons & Jutes but, I draw the line at the fecking country stealing Normans!! Push `em all back into the sea I say!!! :taz:

Only joking :laugh:


----------



## Guest

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bruce, are you saying you`re a Norman!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made my peace with the Angles, Saxons & Jutes but, I draw the line at the fecking country stealing Normans!! Push `em all back into the sea I say!!! :taz:
> 
> Only joking :laugh:


 who knows, but we are related way back to the Stewarts, cant go any further though, i guess you can say i am a real mongrel :biggrin:


----------



## fastmongrel

xellos99 said:


> Well strange but true one of our best tourist pals are Germany. Amazing considering the British bombing of Dresden. If you never heard of that, here is a description ( in the last months of the war, producing the most spectacular deliberate firestorm in the history of Europe. This action was probably the major war crime committed in Europe ­ Dresden was not in any way a military target, and was packed with refugees fleeing the advancing Russians, mainly women and children and the elderly who were unfit to fight. )


 In the city according to a German report were 127 Large and Medium factories producing war or war connected goods.

Some examples a Nerve gas factory Chemische Fabrik Goy, a gun foundry making anti tank and anti air guns Lehman werke, Tank transmissions Saxoniswerke, aircraft instruments Gebruder Bassler, optics for gunsights and submarine periscopes Zeiss Ikon, valves and tubes for radar and radio Koche & Sterle, engine components factory Daimler Benz. Friedrichstat railway goods yard was at the junction of the main North/South and East/West railway lines and on the 1st night of the raid had 7 miles of wagons loaded with supplies for the army facing the Soviets on the Silesian front there was also a munitions dump with 2 months supply and a fuel dump with 1 months supply. The city was a legitimate target by the rules of war operating at the time.

The death of approximately 25,000 people was a horrifying thing but to call it the *major war crime* in Europe takes the ******** biscuit.

Apologies for the swear word but it accurately expresses my feelings on the matter.


----------



## Guest

fastmongrel said:


> The death of approximately 25,000 people was a horrifying thing but to call it the *major war crime* in Europe takes the ******** biscuit.
> 
> Apologies for the swear word but it accurately expresses my feelings on the matter.


 :yes:


----------



## xellos99

fastmongrel said:


> In the city according to a German report were 127 Large and Medium factories producing war or war connected goods.
> 
> Some examples a Nerve gas factory Chemische Fabrik Goy, a gun foundry making anti tank and anti air guns Lehman werke, Tank transmissions Saxoniswerke, aircraft instruments Gebruder Bassler, optics for gunsights and submarine periscopes Zeiss Ikon, valves and tubes for radar and radio Koche & Sterle, engine components factory Daimler Benz. Friedrichstat railway goods yard was at the junction of the main North/South and East/West railway lines and on the 1st night of the raid had 7 miles of wagons loaded with supplies for the army facing the Soviets on the Silesian front there was also a munitions dump with 2 months supply and a fuel dump with 1 months supply. The city was a legitimate target by the rules of war operating at the time.
> 
> The death of approximately 25,000 people was a horrifying thing but to call it the *major war crime* in Europe takes the ******** biscuit.
> 
> Apologies for the swear word but it accurately expresses my feelings on the matter.


 That is not why they bombed it at all.

Official reason "Dresden was a major communications centre, close behind Germany's eastern frontier which the Red Army was about to cross in its final offensive from Poland towards Berlin.

The raid was intended to disrupt the German defence and to lend support to the Russians, who, it was alleged, had specifically requested it. In the days before the raid, when it was being planned, Churchill was at Yalta agreeing with Stalin and Roosevelt on the future of Europe"

So they killed tens of thousands because they wanted to attempt to destroy communications.


----------



## fastmongrel

xellos99 said:


> That is not why they bombed it at all.
> 
> Official reason "Dresden was a major communications centre, close behind Germany's eastern frontier which the Red Army was about to cross in its final offensive from Poland towards Berlin.
> 
> The raid was intended to disrupt the German defence and to lend support to the Russians, who, it was alleged, had specifically requested it. In the days before the raid, when it was being planned, Churchill was at Yalta agreeing with Stalin and Roosevelt on the future of Europe"
> 
> So they killed tens of thousands because they wanted to attempt to destroy communications.


 Try reading what I posted Dresden was most definitely a military target the 7th largest producer of war goods in Germany. Fridrichstat goods yard was iirc the 3rd largest in western Europe and the Heer was moving large amounts of men and materiel to the Silesian front line. Dresden was ringed with troops and AA guns and it was not packed with refugees the Heer prevented refugees staying in the city, Heinz Guderian chief of OKH certainly considered it as a military region as did the Gaulieter of Saxony Martin Mutschmann.

The most important thing to disrupt when in a war is your enemies communications, guns tanks and planes dont win wars but railways, roads and shipping do.

I wont discuss this any further with someone who thinks the Dresden raid which wasnt even close to being the worst air raid of WWII was the major war crime try putting your copy of Mein Kampf down and googling some of the major war crimes committed in Europe.


----------



## xellos99

fastmongrel said:


> Try reading what I posted Dresden was most definitely a military target the 7th largest producer of war goods in Germany. Fridrichstat goods yard was iirc the 3rd largest in western Europe and the Heer was moving large amounts of men and materiel to the Silesian front line. Dresden was ringed with troops and AA guns and it was not packed with refugees the Heer prevented refugees staying in the city, Heinz Guderian chief of OKH certainly considered it as a military region as did the Gaulieter of Saxony Martin Mutschmann.
> 
> The most important thing to disrupt when in a war is your enemies communications, guns tanks and planes dont win wars but railways, roads and shipping do.
> 
> I wont discuss this any further with someone who thinks the Dresden raid which wasnt even close to being the worst air raid of WWII was the major war crime try putting your copy of Mein Kampf down and googling some of the major war crimes committed in Europe.


 still your wrong. they attacked for communications, your talking total s##t trying to make out Britain knew there was hundreds of war factories there. if thney thought that they would not have left it until extremely late in the war to attack it.


----------



## Guest

xellos99 said:


> still your wrong. they attacked for communications, your talking total s##t trying to make out Britain knew there was hundreds of war factories there. if thney thought that they would not have left it until extremely late in the war to attack it.


 maybe this should be continued elsewhere, it started as a 6 nations post after all

start another topic about it, it is very interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

to bring this back to where it started

*Slammers*






Made hard work of it but

Champions and Grand Slam


----------



## Foxdog

Congratulations. Cant belive that one cr*@p half game cost Wales the title . :sadwalk:

Still at least our U20s nail their grand slam in Colwyn Bay last night. :clap:


----------



## KevG

Shame the ladies couldn't quite manage to make it a double by beating France as well


----------



## Alas

Well at least Scotland won something. Player of if the Championship Stuart Hogg with 30% of the vote. It was some try. :yes:


----------



## fastmongrel

Alas said:


> Well at least Scotland won something. Player of if the Championship Stuart Hogg with 30% of the vote. It was some try. :yes:


 Hoggy has been brilliant for a couple of years if he wore a Black or Red jersey he would be talked of as the best player in the world (which he is at the moment) but unfortunately if you dont wear the right colours you dont get the big bucks or the media coverage.


----------

